# [risolto]Problemi con apache

## alexbgl

Ho emerso recentemente apache2 e dopo aver verificato che funzionasse ho modificato il file di configurazione aggiungendo "ServerName" e un "AllowOverride AuthConfig" ad una cartella del server, ho riavviato il server e non veniva riconosciuta la password, mi sono accorto che il percorso del file delle pasword era sbagliato, l'ho corretto, ho riavviato ancora apache e...ora non viene caricata più alcuna pagina; ho ripristinato il file di configurazione di default e non cambia nulla!

Cosa ho fatto?  :Confused: Last edited by alexbgl on Thu Jul 20, 2006 11:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## makoomba

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## morellik

Non è facile diagnosticare un problema del genere.

Apache parte correttamente?

I log di apache non dicono niente?

Prova ad usare apache2ctl per controllare le sintassi dei file di configurazione

ed altri test.

----------

## alexbgl

Apache parte correttamente (segnala solo che non c'è ServerName impostato); i log non segnalano nulla di strano; riguardo la configurazione è quella di default...però c'è una cosa strana: il server lancia solo il processo "apache2" mentre dovrebbe lanciarne tanti.

----------

## alexbgl

Allora: il server parte con un processo (apache2) poi dopo minuti (  :Confused:  ) ci sono anche gli altri processi e il server funziona normalmente.

Ma come mai che ci vuole così tanto?

----------

## .:chrome:.

prima cosa da fare: controllare i log. tutti!

seconda cosa da fare: rimuovere il file .htaccess

----------

## alexbgl

ok, il problema è .htaccess. Se lo rimuovo funziona tutto subito, ma come mai? Non ha mai dato problemi.

Lo riporto:

```
AuthName "PRIVATE"

AuthType Basic

AuthUserFile /etc/apache2/passwd

require valid-user

```

----------

## .:chrome:.

è inutile riportare l'htaccess, devi guardare cosa ti dicono i log

----------

## alexbgl

Nei log è tutto normale (secondo me).

----------

## skakz

beh che ne dici di farli vedere anche a noi questi log?

in particolare i log di quando cerchi di connetterti...

e poi che tipo di errore ti da? not found? permission denied?

----------

## alexbgl

Non mi da alcun errore...se tento di connettermi in quel lasso di tempo dove c'è un solo processo, semplicemente il browser rimane lì in attesa del server, dopo funziona tutto normalmente.

Comunque ecco il log:

```
[Thu Jul 13 16:44:07 2006] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Thu Jul 13 16:44:17 2006] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)

[Thu Jul 13 16:44:17 2006] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Thu Jul 13 16:48:05 2006] [notice] Digest: done

[Thu Jul 13 16:48:05 2006] [notice] Apache configured -- resuming normal operations

```

Arriva subito fino alla riga "Digest: done" e dopo minuti all'ultima "Apache configured...".

----------

## skakz

vedi se questo ti aiuta...

apache ha problemi con random e la generazione del digest..

----------

## .:chrome:.

scusa, ma non ti è venuto in mente di alsare il livello di log di apache?

qualcosa deve andare storto di sicuro, se non ti visualizza nessuna pagina, e i log devono riportarlo per forza.

ovviamente devi riprodurre il problema

----------

## skakz

l'errore è abbastanza chiaro..

 *Quote:*   

> [Thu Jul 13 16:44:17 2006] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
> 
> [Thu Jul 13 16:48:05 2006] [notice] Digest: done.

 

ci mette 4 minuti per generare il digest e nel frattempo, come è normale, nessuna richiesta viene servita..

ho trovato questo post e questo bug report che forse sono di aiuto.. anche se nell'ultimo caso apache si blocca proprio..

edit: prova ad usare /dev/urandom al posto di /dev/random

----------

## alexbgl

Ho risolto ricompilando apache con la USE urandom (anche se non so esattamente cosa ho fatto)

----------

## skakz

ma apache non ha flag urandom...   :Rolling Eyes: 

edit:

hai forse ricompilato dev-libs/apr con la flag urandom e dopo apache?

----------

## alexbgl

si scusa. Ho impostato urandom e ho ricompilatoapache e tutte le sue dipendenze, quindi anche apr.

----------

## fbcyborg

A me ogni tanto capita che il server apache e mysql si stoppano da soli...

Uso joomla e mi servono entrambi. Quando voglio ripristinare la situazione sono costretto a dare

```
/etc/init.d/mysql start && /etc/init.d/apache2 start
```

Anche io ho lo stesso log:

```

[notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec2)

[notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[notice] Digest: done

[notice] Apache configured -- resuming normal operations
```

Poi mi succede che se accedo al "sito web" da locale in locale (vado su http://localhost/joomla dallo stesso pc dove risiede il sito e il server) vedo il sito correttamente in questo modo. Se accedo da un altro computer nella stessa LAN invece il sito lo vedo così.

Ho installato Joomla anche su un altro PC con Gentoo, e non ho questi problemi. Sarà un problema di apache?

----------

## alexbgl

ma scusa:

si stoppano mysql e apache contemporaneamente??

----------

## fbcyborg

 *alexbgl wrote:*   

> ma scusa:
> 
> si stoppano mysql e apache contemporaneamente??

 

Sembrerebbe proprio di si....

altrimenti quando faccio /etc/init.d/apache2 start e /etc/init.d/mysql start mi direbbe "Already started!" e invece è come se non fossero mai stati avviati prima.

Mi accorgo che il server è andato giù solo quando ad un tratto navigo nel sito che sto facendo con Joomla! e mi dice che non trova la pagina.

----------

## alexbgl

e non può essere per qualche stranissimo motivo che sia joomla?

----------

## alexbgl

Aspetta ma se non ti da already started l'unico modo è che sono stati stoppati a mano   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *alexbgl wrote:*   

> Aspetta ma se non ti da already started l'unico modo è che sono stati stoppati a mano  

 

Assolutamente no... sono sicuro di non averlo stoppato a mano.

Poi comunque anche se fosse Joomla!, la stessa versione ce l'ho installata su un altro pc che non presenta questo problema.

----------

## alexbgl

eh, sono troppo ignorante per poterti rispondere...però cmq se non ti scrive che è già avviato allora è stato cmq stoppato tramite l'init script (per quanto ne so io).

----------

## fbcyborg

 *alexbgl wrote:*   

> eh, sono troppo ignorante per poterti rispondere...però cmq se non ti scrive che è già avviato allora è stato cmq stoppato tramite l'init script (per quanto ne so io).

 

Vabbè... ma non è questione di essere ignoranti per poter rispondere.. tranquillo. Il fatto è che ci saranno dei fantasmi che mi stoppano il server nel pc.... Vai a capire come sia possibile una cosa del genere.

Attendo un aggiornamento... potrei provare con una versione testing, ma non mi va di metterla.. vorrei lasciare le versioni stabili il più possibile.

----------

## alexbgl

Non credo sia colpa di apache o mysql comunque ti conviene aprire un altro thread perchè dubito che ci sia gente che va a guardare un topic già [risolto]

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, grazie, adesso vediamo un po' se continua a dare problemi.. perché per esempio oggi non è successo...

Boh!   :Shocked: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Assurdooo!!!!

Ho visto che a causare il crash di apache e mysql è il passaggio dal runlevel default al runlevel battery.

Sono su un portatile e quando stacco/attacco la presa dell'alimentazione alla corrente passo da un runlevel all'altro.

Ho configurato la mia gentoo, in modo che passasse da battery a default, appositamente. Ora non so perché questo 

causi il crash di mysql e apache!!!!!

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

EDIT:  ho aggiunto sia mysql che apache2 nel runlevel battery e default, e sembra non presentarsi il problema.

In pratica passando da un runlevel e l'altro ripristina anche lo stato dei servizi. Lo so, forse per molti è banale ma non lo è per me.  :Wink: 

----------

